# My Toy Poodle Pups were born today



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

:flrt:










at 57 days - all looking strong and healthy 

All girls. 3 are either black or silver, one is a phantom.

<3


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

congratulations kep us updated on how thry grow please x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! :2thumb:

Shall enjoy watching them grow up!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Thankyou - she is doing so well with them!

I am considering a webcam but will be taking regular pics too.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

This was 1/2 way through


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw!! She's awful pretty! :flrt:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

All have fed well and looking great - a pic of each





































:flrt:


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

congrats :2thumb: hope mums doing great


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww :flrt: gorgeous mum and pups.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

jarvis and charlie said:


> congrats :2thumb: hope mums doing great


Mum's doing amazingly well - I think fostering the kitten a few months back gave her a head start on knowing what to do - though I suspect that she may be confused as to why these girlies don't purr lol.

She is eating for England now!:2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Pics from last night :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im not a fan of toy dogs but i love poodles. We had a pair when we were younger and they were fantastic. Lovely looking pups you have there.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Im not a fan of toy dogs but i love poodles. We had a pair when we were younger and they were fantastic. Lovely looking pups you have there.


Yes I really love her - It's actually quite hard to find poodles now - they are all being used to produce 'doodles'!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> Yes I really love her - It's actually quite hard to find poodles now - they are all being used to produce 'doodles'!


I know its really annoying especially seeing as poodles are fantastic dogs and are pretty good at agility.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I know its really annoying especially seeing as poodles are fantastic dogs and are pretty good at agility.


Yes I agree - totally under rated. My bitch is a wonderful dog - and gets better every day!

More pics to follow as they were a week old yesterday....

2 have doubled their bodyweight, 1 put on a bit more and one is a real porker who put on an extra 50g lol

No eyes open yet, although I suspect they may be 'late' as they were born earlier than expected but the ears are dropping now - starting to look suspiciously like poodles :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I think my pups might be quite relaxed around people...










bless










A whole bundle of trouble - well when they wake up! It's very tiring being pups you know!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

pup 1 (Not yet named)










pup 2 (Ditto)










pup 3 (CC (carbon copy))










pup 4 (Not yet named)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They're absolutely gorgeous! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Awwww! :flrt:
And they're going curly _already_!!

Couldn't agree with you more about poodles. Most people see them as yappy little old women's dogs, but they're actually very intelligent, very athletic, and terrific companions. I especially like them in a lamb clip.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

feorag said:


> They're absolutely gorgeous! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


Thank you - they are so squishy and yumy - could eat them all up!



Rosiemum said:


> Awwww! :flrt:
> And they're going curly _already_!!
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more about poodles. Most people see them as yappy little old women's dogs, but they're actually very intelligent, very athletic, and terrific companions. I especially like them in a lamb clip.


I know! :gasp: It looks like I've crimped them :lol2:.

Yes mine can run for as long as my Kelpie, loves learning tricks and gives great cuddles!:flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous, I adore poodles :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:

just checked the pups' pads and they are silvers!!!!!

So excited :flrt:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

*You lot are going to get so tired of puppy pics! lol*

Four on a leg and the little one said "Roll over Roll over".....










and they all rolled over and TWO! fell off (not really!)










And then the obligatory pup asleep in the hands - just because I can


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Awww, are they all spoken for already, or are the colours just so you can tell them apart? :flrt:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Ratatouille said:


> Awww, are they all spoken for already, or are the colours just so you can tell them apart? :flrt:


Haven't started advertising them yet - I can tell them apart but everyone else has difficulty. Now they can work out who they've handled and who they haven't so everyone gets an equal amount - These are going to be the worlds most socialised puppies lol

Also has the advantage of getting them used to colours very early


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Again, beautiful pups and gorgeous photos! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They're really pretty pups! And Mom is beautiful!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What gorgeous puppies and mum is beautiful too:flrt:


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww very cute. I've never really thought much of poodles before but I met one At the London pet show today and he was stunning. His fur was soooo soft and he loved cuddles but then he started humping my leg!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

feorag said:


> Again, beautiful pups and gorgeous photos! :2thumb:


Thank you  They really seem to be thriving



Amalthea said:


> They're really pretty pups! And Mom is beautiful!


Thanks I love her to bits :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> What gorgeous puppies and mum is beautiful too:flrt:


Thank you - I am so glad that 3 of them are going to turn out just like her :2thumb:



Nicky1983 said:


> Aww very cute. I've never really thought much of poodles before but I met one At the London pet show today and he was stunning. His fur was soooo soft and he loved cuddles but then he started humping my leg!


I appologise on behalf of poodle kind for his uncooth behaviour :blush:, they are lovely - honestly! :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't think im liked poodles........how wrong was i, they are adorable !!!!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I didn't think im liked poodles........how wrong was i, they are adorable !!!!


I took quite of lot of convincing - but I don't regret it - she is such a sweetie loves cuddles but just as happy trudging through muddy fields :flrt:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Just a couple from yesterday...

"I may have growed but I'm still veeeeery sleeeeepy (snore)"










And snuggled with mum :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

Little black and tan is absolutely stunning, gorgeous.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

ok - sorry I haven't posted in a while - been poorly - but pups coming on a treat 

So sleepy pups at 2 weeks


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Pups having cuddles with my friend's kids


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Just moved into their new bed at 4 weeks - but still very sleepy :flrt:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

And this week, playing in the garden for the first time...

Puppy and Rock










Rock looking a little confused










Pups wondering what to do










Missy offering some advice


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Missy's had enough!










"It's a shoe - can I eat it?"










"So, what do I do now?"










"I could look cute "


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

"Or I could savage your toes with my gums"










"Can I come up to you please?"










Child gets mugged


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

and - playing!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I also have uploaded some rather low quality videos from my rubish phone...

YouTube - ‪Missy's Pups Taking their first drink‬‏

YouTube - ‪Missy's Pup's playing 1‬‏

YouTube - ‪Missy's pups playing 2‬‏

YouTube - ‪Video0007‬‏

YouTube - ‪Missy's pups playing 4‬‏

YouTube - ‪Missy's pups playing 4‬‏


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: That photograph of Rock looking confused reminded me of the day my Labrador found himself surrounded by 9 Afghan Hound puppies! :lol2:
They're really coming on great! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Now for poodles they are pretty cute, and missy is quite sweet aswell :flrt:
All the poodles round here are ugly as hell!



feorag said:


> :lol2: That photograph of Rock looking confused reminded me of the *day my Labrador found himself surrounded by 9 Afghan Hound puppies!* :lol2:
> They're really coming on great! :2thumb:


Oh the poor thing, bless him :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: That photograph of Rock looking confused reminded me of the day my Labrador found himself surrounded by 9 Afghan Hound puppies! :lol2:
> They're really coming on great! :2thumb:


:lol2: he's used to kittens but seems quite confused by small dogs :whistling2:

Thanks - I am really pleased with them - they are on soaked dry food now and thriving  Such happy little pups



cloggers said:


> Now for poodles they are pretty cute, and missy is quite sweet aswell :flrt:
> All the poodles round here are ugly as hell!
> 
> 
> ...


lol - thanks - I think - I took a lot of convincing into a toy poodle but I love her to bits now - she's happy whatever she does, being it cuddles on the sofa or a 2 hour walk.

:lol2: Rock is really funny with them


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> :lol2: he's used to kittens but seems quite confused by small dogs :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks - I am really pleased with them - they are on soaked dry food now and thriving  Such happy little pups
> 
> ...


I just realised that came across wrong :lol2:
I mean she's lovely, loads round here just don't look nice or as snappy as hell!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

cloggers said:


> I just realised that came across wrong :lol2:
> I mean she's lovely, loads round here just don't look nice or as snappy as hell!


: victory:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lookingat all the cute puppy pics on this thread has bought back some lovely memories of when my red miniature poodle Mysty had her puppies nearly ten years ago now. I must admit I never thought I could love a poodle but she is my world and I could never be without her even though she is far to clever for her own good and get herself into heaps of trouble. I am seriously thinking of finding out just where you are and coming and stealing them away from you lol as your pups are just adorable


----------

